
Setup a Forever Free Ad Blocking WireGuard VPN Server W PiHole in the Cloud Free - byteknight
https://medium.com/@devinjaystokes/how-to-setup-an-ad-blocking-wireguard-vpn-server-with-pihole-in-the-cloud-for-free-e814e45aac50
======
emayljames
Original.... [https://github.com/rajannpatel/Pi-Hole-PiVPN-on-Google-
Compu...](https://github.com/rajannpatel/Pi-Hole-PiVPN-on-Google-Compute-
Engine-Free-Tier-with-Full-Tunnel-and-Split-Tunnel-OpenVPN-Configs)

~~~
byteknight
How is that the same thing? Thats for google cloud. This is clearly for
Oracle.

